# Sigma Announces Cine High Speed Zoom Lens Pricing and Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2016)

```
<em><span class="s1">Cine High Speed Zoom 18-35mm T2 and 50-100mm T2 lenses begin shipping on December 9 for a retail price of $3999.00 USD</span></em></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s1"><strong>New York, NY – October 20, 2016</strong><b> –</b> <a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-e/"><span class="s2"><b>Sigma Corporation of America</b></span></a>, a leading DSLR lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, announced today that <a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-s/"><span class="s2"><b>the Cine High Speed Zoom 18-35mm T2 and 50-100mm T2</b></span></a> lenses will begin shipping on December 9, 2016 for a retail price of $3999.00 USD. Born from the new Sigma Cine family of products, the High Speed Zoom lenses leverage the outstanding optical design of the company’s world-renowned Global Vision still photography lenses. Combined with the 100% new mechanical lens body design, the Cine lenses meet needs of advanced 6k and 8k cinema production with the core optical quality DNA that has defined the Sigma benchmark of imaging excellence.</span></p>
<p class="p2"><!--more--></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s1"><strong>See the Sigma Cine Family of Products at PDN/PPE 2016 Expo</strong>

Demonstrated for the first time to the public in the United States, attendees to the 2016 PDN PhotoPlus International Conference + Expo (PPE), held at the Javits Convention Center in New York City from October 20-22, 2016, can see first-hand the new Sigma Cine family of lenses:</span></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s3"><a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-g/"><b>Cine High Speed Zoom Line – 18-35mm T2 and 50-100mm T2</b></a></span><span class="s1">

The high speed zoom line, which is compatible with the Super35 image size standard, offers the constant aperture of T2 throughout the zoom range with superior optical performance that is capable of high-resolution 6K-8K shooting. Delivering the highest image quality in its class, the High Speed Zoom is ergonomically compact and designed for E, EF and PL camera system mounts.</span></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s3"><a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-w/"><b>Cine FF Zoom Line – 24-35mm T2.2 FF</b></a></span><span class="s1">

Compatible with a full-frame image sensor, the FF Zoom’s outstanding optical performance also supports 6K-8K shooting. Because so few lenses cater to the requirements of the latest digital cinema cameras’ image sensors, this line provides a rare option for cinematographers. The FF Zoom is designed for E and EF camera system mounts.</span></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s3"><a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-yd/"><b>Cine FF High Speed Prime Line – 20mm T1.5 FF, 24mm T1.5 FF, 35mm T1.5 FF, 50mm T1.5 FF and 85mm T1.5 FF</b></a></span><span class="s1">

The Cine High Speed Prime lineup features lenses ranging from 20mm to 85mm, with all five touting an aperture of T1.5. Highly compact and compatible with full-frame sensors, these lenses offer superior resolution. They bring a consistent level of light to the production, offering greater consistency to any film’s color, contrast and overall look before it enters post-production. The FF High Speed Prime line is designed for E, EF and PL camera system mounts.</span></p>
<p class="p2"><span class="s1">For more information on the Sigma Cine Lenses, please visit <a href="http://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-yhlitrg-dkikkjelh-yh/"><span class="s2"><b>https://www.sigmaphoto.com/cinema-lenses/?link=Sept-M-cine</b></span></a>.</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

